# Mini Fridge



## oldcanalsmoke (May 14, 2014)

Read a lot of posts on cold smoking. Great info gang!!

Question I have is:

Can I use a operating/working mini fridge to cold smoke? I found some CL finds for cheap and would add small vents for smoke flow using the AMPS (sp?). I ask because I am going to try some belly bacon and want to really control temps. Since there is no heat, I am sure the plastic inside would be fine. I do have my "DIY cold smoker" in another post, but still want to maintain that cold atmosphere.

Thanks for the tips and suggestions!!

Mark


----------



## wasp (May 23, 2014)

Hello from Western Australia
I am cold smoking with a bar fridge that has been modified
The inside, being white, atracted all the smoke fumes and ended up baby poo brown that will not wipe off
If you need more info please ask and I can try help
WASP


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 23, 2014)

You will need to provide air to the AMNPS and as you said exhaust. The AMNPS burning Pellets will attempt to raise the temp in the refer but the cold generated should offset this. There should not be any circumstance where the temps in the refer will get anywhere near a temp that will cause the plastic to leach anything dangerous. There are lots of foods, Fish, Steaks, Cheese even Deserts, that would benefit from being able to be Cold Smoked at 40°F or less. Because the amount of time in contact with smoke, with or without cure, would be in one that is not conducive to Bacterial growth. I would try it...JJ


----------



## wasp (May 23, 2014)

Thank you for the info
I am using venturi pot with pellets and 1/2" hose into unit
Exhaust is 1 1/2" fan forced 
The pot will last up to two hours before ash needs a stir and reload with more pellets
I have issues with creosote running back into pellets making them wet
I had major stains om plastic inside unit fixed by painting it black 
I control my temp with programable thermostat and smoke salmon cheese bacon etc
Love it but needs more work
Cheers from Austrslia


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 23, 2014)

@ WASP...I have never used a generator like that but i remember seeing a guy that added a T Fitting in mid line between the generator and the smoker. The open end faced down and the tube ran slightly down hill from smoker to generator. He had a small bottle that fit the the fitting opening. He said most if not all the creosote would collect in the bottle. Looked like a good fix to me...JJ


----------



## wasp (May 24, 2014)

I will give it a go
Thsnk you


----------

